# UWG Whitewater Gear Swap - April 20th - Salt Lake City, UT



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Gear swap on 420? For reals?

No embed on the linky. Not sure the software supports embedded picture links. 
Try a straight link url.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Link worked for me. I'll be there with some gently used river gear. Plus I gotta scope out the new stuff in the store., and get my order in for the best river ice in town. Thanks Anthony.


----------



## Utah Whitewater Gear (Mar 30, 2013)

Here's the straight link:
https://www.facebook.com/events/425023427576102/

Thanks Kathy!
I have a confirmed a 18' Maravia bucket boat and a 14' Saturn that will be there. Plus UWG will be raffling out prizes hourly.

Anth


----------

